# Beautiful Camping in Northern Michigan!



## xckail (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys...
I had never been to Michigan before, but blindly moved here for school about two years ago... But after spending time on the Great Lakes and in Northern MI, it's become a one of my favorite spots. Some of the areas have beautiful, blue water beaches (without that itchy salt water)! 
If you ever get the chance to go or are planning a backpacking trip, definitely consider coming to Michigan. I think Michigan can be a hay day for outdoor lovers...

In Michigan's Upper Peninsula (which is actually connected to Wisconsin and not Michigan but that's another story...) There is a national lakeshore called Pictured Rocks that runs along many miles of lake superior. It's got miles of trails (which are all connected so you can hike the entire thing) and lakes and campgrounds, which is good for the primitive camper/backpacker or if you have an RV... Also, it has some historical sites along that the way! most of these can be reached by car so if you aren't into hiking... I spent a little bit of the summer exploring there and it's one of the best places I have camped in the U.S.


----------

